# Fun puppy photo for my 10000th post!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know. I know. It took me forever to get back here and post my 10000th post. (I have no idea why my post count says I already did it because I haven't post anything at all for over a week, maybe even two.)

I took some photos last weekend and had to smile when I saw this shot of two of my girls. It's a HavaBunny!









Ginger (4 month gold sable chocolate) and Nova (8 week parti)


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

SOOOOO cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Your support on this site is so very impressive and appreciated!!!

Kimberly, those pups are SO cute! I love the smile on Nova! And, Ginger is a cutie, too.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's adorable!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh they are so cute!!!! I love the black and white!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your 10,000th post! Thanks so much for all your contributions to the board and the Havanese community!!!! 

Love the puppy pics too.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Kimberly! I have appreciated all of the good information you have provided on this forum.

Here's for another 10,000 posts!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Kimberly!!! They are way too cute  I think I'm in puppy love!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly!
They are adorable! I *LOVE* Ginger! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, can't believe you're at 10,000!!! LOL Love those puppies on the run. Way too cute. 

But ......... that's it?? ONE picture to tease us with? You know better than that, Kimberly. Come on!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Kimberly! 10,001! what adorable pups. It has been so long since we have seen any Havtohava Havs. Please post more. 

I also want to thank you for all your advice and caring. When we were going through our scary illness with Cash 2 years ago, and I was so frightened. I just sent out a pm to Kimberly in hopes she was on-line, at the time she didn't really know me from Adam. But she wrote right back with advice and a phone number and an offer to call. 

So for all Kimberly's public posts I know there are many more behind the scenes. Thank you truly for being such a guide for us all.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations on 10,001! And the photo is great  I think about all the advice you have given since I have been on here and I can remember specifics from you that have helped so much. I remember thinking that anyone who posted on here that much had to be a little crazy (snicker snicker - now we are all crazy) and then I saw your photos in the ring and knew how much you love the breed. Thank you thank you, Kimberly!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yakity-yak, Kimberly. Maybe you should be charging for all your advice based on 10,000 posts. Love that picture. They look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE IT! What a great shot. Definitely worth waiting for over a week for... *ahem* 

Anyone who was here during that time, or has read Shadow's thread, knows how invaluable she (and a few others) were to me as we walked that most difficult road. 

Kimberly~ You are loved! :hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Picture! Like Marj said, more please!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your 10,000th post :whoo: and many thanks for sharing your invaluable wisdom among us on the forum. 

Ginger and Nova are adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Best 10,000th post ever!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

YAY!!!!! Love the way you celebrated your 10,000th! Thanks for sharing the picture of your pups, but also thank you for your constant advice, encouragement, and comrade you provide to all the forum members. 

Congratulations!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Very fitting for the 10,000 post! Or 10,001...either way...more please!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The only problem with saying thanks on this thread , is that I will get 5000 updates in my mail box. But thanks for everything Kimberly. I guess I could unsubscribe to this thread but I'm almost as nosey as the rest of you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your 10,000 post, way to go!!!!

By the way, the puppies are just adorable and I love, love,love the white and black girl. How old are they? Are there more puppies or just the two girls? We need more pictures!!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats on post 10,000. The pups are adorable. Can't get enough!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Dave, admit it. You are a nosy parker!!  

Kimberly, I didn't thank you really, but thank you. Thank you for being there for so many of the members' concerns and questions. You've always had the cool reasoning, been the most organized and most diplomatic of people on here and a good friend to boot.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k.... so how many more of these do I need to post so I can know Kimberly off her throne??!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Perfect picture for the 10,000th post. Congratulations Kimberly!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations KImberly you're the bomb!:biggrin1: Thank you for all your appreciated advice.:biggrin1: Don't know what we would have done without you. Your pups are beautiful, thank your for the pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly for all the advice you offer and I hope you know how much you have helped all of us. You are a very classy member!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks so much kimberly!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the 10,000th post and all your contribution to this board!! Cute puppies


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your 10,000 post and what an adorable pic! You have turned into a chocolate lover now eh?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> You have turned into a chocolate lover now eh?


Uh, no. Only Mousse! I've always enjoyed their uniqueness, but I still prefer to avoid chocolates. I'm just a Havanese lover.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm...and where's the rest of the litter?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are at my feet, nibbling my toes with their sharp little teeth! I'm uploading some photos now. I'll try to add a couple to this topic in an hour or so.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!! opcorn:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Congrats on your 10,000th post Kimberly!:cheer2:

The puppies are cutie-patooties!:thumb:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay, here are some photos of the "Out Of This World" litter.

You have already met my little jumping bean, Nova, but here she is again:









Cassiopeia "Cassie"









Sirius









Zeke 









Phoenix









Orion









... and just for fun, here is one of my favorite photos of Zeke:









He had climbed into a towel to take a nap and I snapped this shot as he woke up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> YEAH!! opcorn:


Sally, you kill me. ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are all precious, but I'm loving Sirius.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, Zeke is just killing me how much he looks like puppy Rufus! I showed DH last night and his comment--"Let's get him!" ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...they are all precious. I like the names...cool!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I know! They really do look a lot alike. They have the same mother and very closely related fathers, so it isn't too surprising, but still!

Beth, Sirius is siriusly (ha!) amusing! His tail does not stop wagging if he is making eye contact. If I am not looking at him but close, he will stare at me with a low, quiet growl and wag and wag to get my attention. He's hilarious.

Kim, thank you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Be still my heart! Those pups are killing me! Kimberly, you always have such beautiful, happy little puppies. I'm so fortunate to have one of your girls. My husband was just saying last night how lucky we are to have Maddie. 

Wow, Zeke does look alot like Rufus! Christy, I don't know how you can stand it! This is a gorgeous litter. Congratulations!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cute group of puppies! Congrats on your 10000 post!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sirius . . . what a joyful photo! Too cute, Kimberly . . . all of them!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Adorable pic for your 10,000th post, Kimberly! Congrats on being such a yakker.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Wow, Zeke does look alot like Rufus! Christy, I don't know how you can stand it! This is a gorgeous litter. Congratulations!


I can't stand it lol! It makes me feel all wiggly inside. It's like they are twins! Ooooh twins would be fun! :tea:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly on both your 10,000 post and another gorgeous litter.

Christy, Zeke has been my favorite since I first seen them he is so adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Leeann has commented on Zeke since the first photo was published. LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Zeke's my favorite too! eace: I can just tell he's gonna grow up and be a hunka-hunka!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on, Christy, go get Rufus' twin. Seriously, ask yourself, are 5 dogs REALLY that much to handle? I think you could do it :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just getting home on the computer and what do i see at the very top of the threads?!? Yay! Kimberly is my hero for many reasons. Thanks for all of your awesome and selfless advice and for sharing your pups with us here.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Come on, Christy, go get Rufus' twin. Seriously, ask yourself, are 5 dogs REALLY that much to handle? I think you could do it :biggrin1:


Ahahaha!! You have hubby and I both laughing! I would LOVE to have Zeke, but I have enough to keep me busy for now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Ahahaha!! You have hubby and I both laughing! I would LOVE to have Zeke, but I have enough to keep me busy for now!


_Zeke can stay at my house!! I'll share :biggrin1:_


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Orion, and Cassie's markings are interesting! I am _almost_ satisfied with the addition of all these puppy pics, Kimberly. Thank you! :becky:

How old are the pups? I must have missed that ...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> _Zeke can stay at my house!! I'll share :biggrin1:_


Heeey that's a pretty good idea! The you can come up for wine tasting once a month and they can all play here!


----------

